# 1996 MAX V6 NEED HELP



## BOWTIEIH (Oct 22, 2009)

About three months ago this car started stalling after the first stop I come to "temp gage at about 1/2 way up". Car would have ruff idle at stop sign, would take off then die in the middle of intersection. Would be hard to start, once it was started it would run fine the rest of the way to work "45 miles". The car will do the same thing in the afternoons on the way home, about the same distance tell it dies. I changed out mass air flow, this help the car run better, but still is dieing. I pulled the codes yesterday after the engine had warmed up and got these. "did not die on the way and check light stayed off after clearing codes"
p0115
p0180
p0450
p0446
p0125
p1400
On the way in this morning car died in the same spot again, light came back on. I pulled the codes this morning and got these.
p0135
p0446
A little more information: once the cars dies it will not start back up tell you turn the key off. "only have one key on key chain"
Other things I have done to fix this all done after it start doing this.
Pulled fuel pump from gas tank cleaned screen
With engine running, sprayed ether on all vac hose looking for leak
put new plugs in
changed fuel filter
changed air filter
only run high octane gas
ran sea foam threw two tanks of gas
ran sea foam in to intake an let set
checked for loose wires
Anybody have a clue where I should be looking now. I am thinking one thing could be causing all the other but not sure. Any help would be great. 

Sorry for being so long but the information mite help someone smarter than me. "TRICK OR TREAT" I want the treat not all these tricks!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

*p0115 * _Coolant temperature sensor malfunction_
*p0180* _Fuel temperature sensor malfunction_
*p0450* _Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor malfunction_
*p0446* _Evaporative Emission Control System vent control circuit malfunction_
*p0125* _Insufficient coolant temperature for closed loop fuel control_
*p1400* _ O2 sensor/ no activity detected (Bank 1 Sensor 2)_
*p0135* _O2 sensor heater circuit malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 1)_

Wow, youve got a nice shit list there. With something that involved you might consider having the cars ecu tested for a short somewhere.


----------



## BOWTIEIH (Oct 22, 2009)

This afternoon I cleared the codes again, started the car and let it idle. It ran smooth as silk, tell the temp gage got to the mid way point. At that point it just died. Read the codes on it once again. It had three codes on it.
p0125 ECT Sensor
p1445 =1008 which is an EVAP code ???
p0115 ECT Sensor


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

With all of the codes you are getting I agree that you might need to get the ecu looked at. There seems to be too many codes coming up to have all of those faults at once.


----------



## BOWTIEIH (Oct 22, 2009)

*FIXED*

Changed the temp sensor. Made three trips to work and home no problems. The reason I tried the temp sensor is because the car would run fine before and after mid warm up. Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Awesome. Glad to hear you fixed your problem. Any other codes come up after you changed the temp sensor?


----------



## souljourner (Dec 15, 2009)

*Coolant temp sensor*

Hey guys,

New to the forum here so sorry for bringing back an old thread.

I bought a Maxima 1995 also doing the same thing.

One thing i noticed is the radiator fan comes on when the car is just slightly warm. After the rad fan comes on, the engine would stall.

Sounds like it is the coolant temp sensor as well. 

I took a look at the sensor, there are in fact 2. From my research, one of them is of the interior gauge cluster, and the other one goes to the ECU.

Would anyone care to give me some guidance as to which one is for the ECU and which one is for the Gauge? 

One sensor is 1 pin, small sized. The other is a 2 pin, large sized. Any info is much appreciated.

John


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

2 pin is typically computer


----------

